# Royce White & his struggle with Anxiety



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh157HinU6ue0eqI6U

Relatable to me as someone who has anxiety disorder as well. It's interesting how that translates over into the context of different fields/professions.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pulling for the guy. Hope he does well.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope he does well, Ill be rooting for him too.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-triangle/post/_/id/36092/hockumentary-draft-day-with-royce-white


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He's also afraid of flying.


> McALLEN, Texas -- Houston Rockets first-round draft pick Royce White is a no-show at training camp and said he and the team are working on a plan to address his fear of flying.
> 
> The 6-foot-8 White was the 16th overall pick after one season at Iowa State. White suffers from anxiety and fear of flying. He says on Twitter that he's working with the team on an "innovative plan" to balance treatment with the NBA schedule.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8462653/royce-white-houston-rockets-work-innovative-travel-plan


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So apparently he got permission to take a bus to certain games.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Good thing he wasn't in the league last year. The shortened schedule would've been a nightmare for him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He was my favorite summer league player... I was blown away. He's like a very less explosive Lebron. If it weren't for this disorder there is no way I see him slipping past the 5th pick in this past draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am looking forward to watching a few Rockets games this season. He is 80% of the reason.


----------

